# Does anyone do sportives on a recumbent?



## Binka (3 May 2016)

am thinking of doing some and not sure if I'm going to get some funny looks turning up on a recumbent trike if everyone else is on serious road bikes. I'm not bothered about times/racing at all, just thought it might be a good way to push myself Into doing longer distances.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2016)

yes. There are all sorts of bikes on Sportive's not just road bikes.

And Sportive's are not races.


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2016)

The few sportives i have done i see people on all sorts from full sus bso to race machines so i cant see a problem,, check with the event organizer just in case their are restrictions ?


----------



## Binka (3 May 2016)

Thanks, that sounds promising. Am I right in thinking that sportives you get sent off individually a few minutes apart? Or is that time trials?


----------



## Jimidh (3 May 2016)

Binka said:


> Thanks, that sounds promising. Am I right in thinking that sportives you get sent off individually a few minutes apart? Or is that time trials?


Generally you get set off in groups or waves a few minutes apart.

Yes time trailing is when you set off individually a few minutes apart.


----------



## Binka (3 May 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Scoosh (3 May 2016)

Quite a lot of sportives require the wearing of a polystyrene hat - which is usually unnecessary on a trike ...


----------



## Tim Hall (3 May 2016)

Have a look at audax too. No plastic hat required and lots of odd bikes. More cake as well, or so I'm led to believe.


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2016)

I've ridden an audax which included a recumbent bike and trike; only missing the velomobile for a full house !


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2016)

They use trikes on PBP and LEL so why not.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2016)

Go for it. I'm sure lots of folk will chat with you.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2016)

Binka said:


> am thinking of doing some and not sure if I'm going to get some funny looks turning up on a recumbent trike if everyone else is on serious road bikes. I'm not bothered about times/racing at all, just thought it might be a good way to push myself Into doing longer distances.



I dont think the funny looks will increase if you're at a sportive.


----------



## Binka (4 May 2016)

I'm not keen on the polystyrene hats. Audaxes all seem majorly long distances, the ones ive seen anyway. I was looking more at 50 miles type distance for now.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

Binka said:


> I'm not keen on the polystyrene hats. Audaxes all seem majorly long distances, the ones ive seen anyway. I was looking more at 50 miles type distance for now.




Not all Audax are long distance. there are quite a few at the 100mks (62miles) mark.
And no silly plastic hat rule.


----------



## Binka (4 May 2016)

Will see if I can find some short ones near me. Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2016)

Binka said:


> Will see if I can find some short ones near me. Thanks.




*HERE* you go
You can search by area.


----------



## redflightuk (5 May 2016)

I've done a few sportives and audaxes on my Vortex without any problems you'll get a few funny looks and the odd comment but nothing to worry about.


----------

